# Animated GIFs?



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi!

After not getting my custom sounds to work on a real tivo, I'm experiencing the same with animated GIFs. 
They work wonderfully ( as do custom sounds ) on the simulator but again I seem to not see them on a real tivo.

I read Galleon uses animated GIFs? If so, do they work on a real tivo?


Thanks!


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I know what the problem is. In 'limits' in the manual it says images can't be more than 1024x768 or 768Kb. The smaller 'b' meaning bit, which means that your image or gif shouldn't be bigger than 96KB.

I'll give it a whirl and let y'all know how things turn out.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, animated gifs do work. At least smaller ones do. I'm sure there are the limits on sizes so I wouldn't try to make an animated gif that's full screen or anything.

David


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi All,

s2kdave is right. Animated GIFs do work, which is cool. The devil's in the details. Files less than 96K(bytes) work fine. Anything over that and a real tivo won't display anything..

Anyone any ideas about sound? 


Yvo


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

sound works too. you need to create a stream from a compatible sound file like an mp3. See the TN002-MUSIC-PLAYBACK.html file in the hme sdk doc directory. The simulator doesn't play back audio streams though, only the tivo itself just like the video backgounds.

David


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi!

Playing MP3s isn't a problem. They even work on the Simulator. Custom sounds on the other hand, have given me nothing but grief and silence on a real tivo. Anyone here managed to get this to work?

Thanks!

Yvo


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

My first guess would be that your sound isn't in the correct format for use with the createSound() resource. It should be 8,000 Hz signed 16-bit little endian mono PCM format.


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi!

Nope, done all those things ( 8000hz, little endian, mono, pcm, less than 16K ). Even posted about that earlier. Went through various header formats as well: Headerless, Sun AU format, tried the PCM samples supplied with the simulator. Nada.

I don't know.. I find it odd that nobody has really run across this stuff before.. pout..


Yvo


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I was just playing around with it trying to figure it out and I can't get it to play on the tivo. I get it to play in the simulator though. I even tried the system sound files that come with the simulator copied over to my app and it still doesn't play on the tivo, but it does in the sim. Maybe they disabled that feature?

David


----------



## yzoer (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup!

Exactly the same behavior here! The example in the Tivo Book doesn't work either and I wish there was somebody who could shed some light on the situation.

I really hope they didn't axe this feature as it's one of those things that allows you to make your app more lively!

Back to the drawing board. Kyle, any luck?


Yvo


----------



## MontyPylon (Feb 22, 2009)




----------

